# Not happy with this brand of alumilite



## Fay Prozora

This is the first time I have ever had any problems with this alumilite. Bubbles galore and I'm posting a few pictures to show what is going on. I might have had better luck with a pressure pot and such but for now I don't have one. I was not able to get to town to get the brand that I usually use but my back was injured so I had not gotten to town as yet. So I purchased this  online and this is the results I got. In the picture that all the blanks I casted are lined up, the fist three to the left , the blue the pink and the clear have buttons in them. The large bottle stopper has a pine cone in it and that one will no doubt be scrapped. The next clear one also has pine cones in that but I think I will turn it any way because those bubbles look like snow on pine cones so will turn it to see if it turns out. The two in-tube ones are clouded and I'm not sure if they will look ok after turning but we'll see.... I have half of this stuff left over so will just add color to the next batch I cast and use it up.. Next time I'll just go to town and get what I usually use and go from there but will be saving money to get an inexpensive pressure pot and maybe I will have better luck. Any ideas? Are they worth the time turning?    Fay


----------



## micharms

Fay:
Are you sure you aren't confusing polyester resin (pr) with Alumilite? They are 2 different kinds of resin.

Alumilite hates moisture and I would suggest your problems are a combination of the the materials being embedded are not dry and the lack of pressure. PR can be successfully cast without pressure but I don't believe anyone has made successful casts using Alumilite without pressure.

Michael


----------



## its_virgil

There is only one kind of alumilite. Alumilite is one type of resin not to be confused with others. The three types of resin used for home casting are polyester resin, epoxy resin, and polyurethane resin. Alumilite is a brand of the last resin in my list.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Fay Prozora

The label on the two bottles say alumilite and it has instructions. The brand I used in the past and will stick with is called Micro-Mark color cast and it also says high performance pigmentable  casting resin. I get this in town and from now on will stick with that.  Every thing was dry but the pine cone might not have been but the buttons were not washed as they had been in my button jar and no dirt on them. This stuff I used today is not a good substance and I have no idea what company makes it but it says on the label alumilite.  I have never hand any trouble with the Micro-Mark brand. I think some time in the future I may invest in a pressure pot but I have to get my medical expenses paid for or at least paid down before I invest a lot of money in stuff like that. I'd like to try casting worthless wood one of these days too but I would need  stabilizing stuff to stabilize the wood I would think. Thanks for your answers. This stuff takes longer for the demold time than the Micro -Mark I had been using does. Going to stick with Micro-Mark from here on.   Thanks again.. Fay


----------



## Kendallqn

As others have stated Alumilite is not the same thing as micro mark casting resin. Alumilite cannot be cast without using a pressure pot. The best use for alumilite is when casting things where it is important to have very little shrinkage. As it is a bit softer than polyester or epoxy but has almost no shrinkage. It also doesn't have the dangerous fumes or bad smell of the others. Remember there are many types and brands of casting resins and they all behave differently. Alumilite is a fantastic product when used correctly and with a pressure pot.

You will need to use Alumilite when you try to cast worthless wood. You do not need to stabilize to do worthless wood either. If the wood is solid and dry and could be successfully turned without stabilizing then you can cast it with resin without stabilizing it as well.  Polyester resins such as the micro mark you are using will shrink way to much for casting worthless wood.  When it shrinks it will separate from the wood as something has to give. You will HAVE to have a pressure pot to succeed at casting Alumilite.


----------



## wyone

From what I read online..  Micro Mark is a urethane resin, but not the same thing as alumilite.


----------



## chartle

Fay Prozora said:


> This stuff I used today is not a good substance and I have no idea what company makes it but it says on the label alumilite



Its made by Alumilite. Alumilite Corporation

Not yet into casting but I would follow all the advice here. It just appears that you used the wrong product, not that it was a bad product.


----------



## Sylvanite

I'm not familiar with the Micro-Mark product line, but from a quick look at their website, it appears as if the ColorCast and CR-600 casting resins are more like Alumilite RC-3 (tan) and Alumilite White, than like Alumilite Clear.

Alumilite Clear has a 7-min pot life and requires pressure to cast (or you'll get bubbles).  Alumilite RC-3 and Alumilite White have a 3-minute pot life and can be cast without pressure (although I use pressure anyway).  If you're looking for something in a transparent amber color, check out Alumilite Performance 80D resin.  I haven't tried it, but it sounds like it might also work.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Fay Prozora

Thank you everyone for all of your responses. I learned a valuable lesson here. I will in the future get a pressure pot and the air thing and all and for now will stick to the Micro-Mark stuff that I can get in town here. These will probably be no good but I might try turning the ones that have the buttons in them. I'm fairly new to casting myself but you learn by trying any way and who knows? Maybe one day I will come up with a special type of blank. I have seen some beautiful blanks casted and maybe I will reach that level. Might even be able to sell some. But that is later in the future. Much later it looks like. Thanks again every one. Dang I'm disappointed in this... but it's all a good lesson learned. Fay


----------



## Edgar

At the very least, I would put those blanks between centers & turn them round to see how they look inside. You can always drill a hole & glue in a tube after that if they are good enough to finish.

I'd really like to see how your button cast turns out - great idea!


----------



## wyone

you might be shocked how they come out.. I agree.. turn them round..  then decide..  maybe you can recast in a colored resin to fill any voids?


----------



## Fay Prozora

I saw a video not too long ago about the buttons so I have 2 jars of old buttons that I had previously found at yard sales when I did a lot of sewing and quilt making. I have a jar of some still on cards. Buttons today are expensive. I used plastic buttons in my blanks but there could be one or two make out of abelony shells. Any way the video showed a couple of chip outs so the buttons could pop out and now with this alumilite stuff and all those bubbles, then some might chip out. It'll be interesting to try it out. I will be watching videos on presser pots and the like and how to use them before I buy any more of this stuff. Thanks a lot again folks.. All great replies. It sure did get me discouraged but I'll be fine later on.   Fay


----------



## upstatepano

Bubbles in Alumilite are caused by moisture and cloudiness is caused by improper mixing. If you think something is dry then cook it some more. Call Carol at Alumilite using the number on the website. She is always happy to spend as much time with you as you need to help in using the product.


----------



## Dehn0045

Resurrected!   Thanks Jerry, good to know that Alumilite has good customer service, will probably be trying some worthless wood myself in the future.  Not sure if Fay will get the message, she was last on over 2 years ago, but who knows?  :biggrin:


----------

